# Review of gas inserts



## 1750 (Nov 13, 2017)

We have an original masonry fireplace that's been fitted with gas logs.  There's no blower option, so mostly we're just sucking all the heated air from the house.   I'd like to convert to an insert with a blower that we can use to help heat the house, and possibly use for back-up when our power goes out. 

I'm guessing there is a review of recommended gas inserts on this thread somewhere, but I can't find it.  Would someone more familiar with the gas thread be willing to link me?  Alternatively, if you have a shortlist of manufacturers that have quality products, that would be helpful too.

Thanks in advance!

Mike


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 14, 2017)

There are a NUMBER of companies that manufacture quality gas burning fire place inserts.
Some LOOK better than others.
Some HEAT better than others.
Some are EASIER TO SERVICE than others.

Take the measurements of your fireplace opening & go to your local hearthshop.
Go here:

https://www.regencyignite.com/Files/Brochures/Brochures/Regency-GasInserts-brochure.aspx

Scroll down to page 32. It will give you a measurement aid that you can take with you, so
you can accurately size your insert. Once you have seen the products available, come back here
& based on our accumulated knowledge, we can tell you the advantages & disadvantages (or likes & dislikes) of each model you saw.


----------



## 1750 (Nov 14, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> There are a NUMBER of companies that manufacture quality gas burning fire place inserts.
> Some LOOK better than others.
> Some HEAT better than others.
> Some are EASIER TO SERVICE than others.
> ...



This is really helpful, DAKSY.  Thanks

We went to the hearth store yesterday and they predominantly carry Kozy Heat, which has more options, fronts, etc., than I knew existed.   The model we were looking at is called the Chaska.   I'm sure we could find one that would work for us if it passes muster with this crew.  This board was really helpful when I was selecting and learning to use our wood stove, and I really appreciate this resource.

I used the measuring tool that you linked:

The room is part of a larger open living area, but the specific room dimensions are 21L x 13W x 7.5H (ceiling). 
The fireplace itself is 28" high x 28" wide at the front x 21" wide at the back. 
The interior walls are drywall.  The fireplace is brick, with a brick chimney.
There's power a few feet away.

If I can provide any other information to help provide context for this situation, please let me know. 

 Thanks again.   

Mike


----------



## 1750 (Nov 28, 2017)

1750 said:


> This is really helpful, DAKSY.  Thanks
> 
> We went to the hearth store yesterday and they predominantly carry Kozy Heat, which has more options, fronts, etc., than I knew existed.   The model we were looking at is called the Chaska.   I'm sure we could find one that would work for us if it passes muster with this crew.  This board was really helpful when I was selecting and learning to use our wood stove, and I really appreciate this resource.
> 
> ...


Does anyone happen to have any suggestions about this application?


----------

